# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Cuando Castilla soñó con el mar

## Jonasino

(Acueducto de Abanades en Melgar de Fernamental)




> Dos siglos largos después, el realizador riosecano Eduardo Margareto, nacido junto al canal, estrena un intenso documental (El Canal de Castilla. El sueño ilustrado) en el que el canal es protagonista. "Se han hecho bastantes documentales sobre el tema, pero se trata de trabajos que utilizan el canal como un vehículo para ir de un sitio a otro, para hablar de los pueblos y lugares de su entorno, dejando en muy segundo plano al propio canal. Mi documental no, en él el Canal de Castilla es absoluto y completo protagonista", explica el cineasta.
> 
> En la Europa del XVII la construcción de canales estaba muy extendida. Alemania e Italia primero, luego los Países Bajos, Francia e Inglaterra se pusieron a construir estas obras. En España hubo que esperar casi 200 años, hasta mediados del XVIII. Entonces nació la loca idea de asomar al mar un sitio tan pobre y remoto como la Tierra de Campos.
> 
> El marqués de la Ensenada, el más influyente ministro de Fernando VI, pensó en la construcción de un canal como instrumento de primer orden para mejorar la economía del reino. Castilla era la potencia ibérica, el granero del país. Su problema era que estaba aislada. Rodeada de grandes montañas, las vías de comunicación terrestres, únicas que había, dejaban todo que desear. Se necesitaba un nuevo camino entre los campos castellanos y los puertos cantábricos. Así se concibió el Canal de Castilla.
> 
> "Es el gran monumento español del siglo XVIII y es algo que, a pesar del tiempo pasado y a pesar del olvido, sigue vivo", señala el realizador, quien reconoce con tristeza ese enorme abandono físico y en la memoria de su escenario preferido. "Ni en Valladolid, ni en Palencia hay carteles o señales que indiquen dónde está el canal, dónde se sitúan las dársenas. Se cuentan con los dedos de la mano quiénes saben algo de esta obra pública inaudita. La gente vive de espaldas a este patrimonio. Es algo que no entra en cabeza: lo tienen ahí, pueden disfrutarlo, pero no le sacan partido".
> 
> Todo lo cuenta en su documental Margareto. La red de canales franceses era el ejemplo a seguir. La idea era abrir un camino entre Segovia y Santander. Algunas de las esclusas del conocido Canal de Midi francés, que une el Mediterráneo con Francia al norte de los Pirineos, son iguales a las que están en Fromista y aquellas, las francesas, están catalogadas como Patrimonio de la Humanidad, mientras que las de Fromista no las conocen la mayoría de los castellanos. Esclusas, dicho sea de paso, que son copia del diseño original creado por Leonardo da Vinci en el siglo XV.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/cultura/2016/0...0618b45c6.html

----------

Asterion (11-may-2016),F. Lázaro (11-may-2016),JMTrigos (15-jun-2016),Josito1969 (12-may-2016),perdiguera (11-may-2016),willi (15-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Se puede recorrer a pie, en canoa o bicicleta

Construido entre los siglos XVIII y XIX, este cauce artificial atraviesa las provincias de Palencia, Valladolid y Burgos a lo largo de 207 kilómetros






> 14.06.2016  05:00 H.
> 
> El Canal de Castilla fue uno de los sueños más ambiciosos de esa España que a mediados del XVIII comenzaba a dar pequeños pasos hacia la modernidad y las ideas ilustradas que se propagaban por Europa. En un afán por impulsar la economía, Fernando VI y el marqués de la Ensenada, su ministro más influyente, idearon un proyecto para conectar la meseta con el Cantábrico a través de una faraónica red de canales y esclusas que se extendería más de 400 kilómetros. La idea era simple: transportar los cereales de la productiva Tierra de Campos lo más rápidamente posible hasta Santander -y los productos de ultramar hacia el interior- por esta vía acuática artificial que aspiraba a ser alternativa a los azarosos caminos de la época. Pero la empresa no era sencilla.
> 
> Al final, la falta de dinero y la paralización de las obras por la Guerra de la Independencia, sumado a la difícil orografía del tramo de Reinosa y, sobre todo, la llegada del ferrocarril acabaron con este sueño ilustrado cuya construcción se prolongó casi 100 años -de 1753 a 1849- y se detuvo a los 207 kilómetros, distribuidos sobre todo por las provincias de Valladolid y Palencia, con un breve paso por Burgos.
> 
> El Canal de Castilla, un auténtico monumento a la ingeniería hidráulica de los siglos XVIII y XIX, vivió sus mejores años entre 1850 y 1870, cuando navegaban cerca de 400 embarcaciones arrastradas por mulas desde los caminos de sirga a ambas márgenes del canal, cuya anchura oscila entre los 11 y 22 metros, y su profundidad entre 1,80 y tres metros. Fue declarado Bien de Interés Cultural en 1991 y hoy en día sigue siendo de utilidad, proporcionando agua a los cultivos de 48 municipios -depende de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero-, y también como reclamo turístico, ya que es un escenario perfecto para practicar ciclismo, senderismo, rutas a caballo, paseos en barco, descensos en canoa o, incluso, como zona de observación astronómica debido a su baja contaminación lumínica.
> 
> Aunque originariamente se planificaron cuatro canales -que unirían Segovia con Reinosa-, solo se llegaron a construir tres: Norte, Sur y Campos. Visto en un plano tiene forma de Y invertida que une las localidades de Alar del Rey, en el extremo del ramal Norte, con Valladolid y Medina de Rioseco, situadas al final de los ramales Sur y Campos, respectivamente. Existen oficialmente nueve etapas para disfrutar del canal, distribuidas entre los tres ramales. A continuación, destacamos los puntos más interesantes:
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elconfidencial.com/viajes...cauce_1213807/

----------

F. Lázaro (08-jul-2016),HUESITO (14-jun-2016),JMTrigos (15-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Canal de Castilla. El sueño ilustrado es un recorrido romántico por la gran obra de ingeniería de la Ilustración española. Un viaje desde Medina de Rioseco (Valladolid) hasta el mar Cantábrico.


https://youtu.be/o1S04kY2qDY

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ueno-ilustrado

----------


## Jonasino

> Después de dos años en el dique seco, el San Carlos de Abánades volvió ayer a surcar las aguas del Canal de Castilla. Una treintena de pasajeros, entre ellos el alcalde de la villa y varios concejales, disfrutaron de este regreso
> 
> Superados los obstáculos por los que ha pasado el barco, una vez que tras la campaña de 2014, la Diputación decidió cesar en la prestación de este servicio, se abre un nuevo periodo en la gestión de este 'paquete' turístico, con el que tanto la empresa Azagaya -que se hizo con el centro de turismo rural de Carrecalzada- como el Ayuntamiento de Melgar, esperan atraer a un buen número de visitantes.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/Noticia...suelta-amarras

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2017),Los terrines (11-abr-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Hace años, unos seis, publiqué unas fotos del canal que los señores de Imageshack se han cuidado de hacer desaparecer.
Pertenecen al cruce del Canal con la carretera de Frómista a Santoyo y Astudillo, justo a la salida de Frómista.
Este mensaje de Jonasino me ha hecho recordar y buscar dichas imágenes, que reflejan una obra de ingeniería colosal para su época.
Así que he hurgado por mis fotos, las he encontrado y las vuelvo a subir para que se mantengan visibles en el foro.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2017),HUESITO (11-abr-2017),Jonasino (11-abr-2017),Los terrines (11-abr-2017),sergi1907 (11-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Y yo sigo soñando. Gracias por las fotos Perdiguera

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias; si puedo iré subiendo de otros hilos cuando pase Semana Santa

----------


## Jonasino

> La obra realizada por el salmantino Leopoldo Alonso en 1931 es una de las películas históricas que se custodian en la Filmoteca Regional y muestra imágenes únicas del pasado reciente de una obra de ingeniería con carga simbólica
> 
> La XI Bienal Ibérica del Patrimonio Cultural, AR&PA 2018, acogió hoy, dentro de la actividad El cine y la memoria. Imágenes recuperadas, la presentación de la declaración del documental El Canal de Castilla como Bien de Interés Cultural, con categoría de bien mueble, cuyo inicio de tramitación se publicó hoy en el BOCyL, con el expediente de incoación. El trabajo cinematográfico fue realizado en 1931 por el director y documentalista salmantino Leopoldo Alonso Hernández. La iniciativa de protección de la Junta responde al reconocimiento de la significación cultural, documental y patrimonial del cine a través de la cinta de Alonso Hernández, que forma parte de las películas históricas que se custodian en la Filmoteca de Castilla y León y se incluye en el legado de la historia de la producción audiovisual de la Comunidad. Muestra imágenes únicas del pasado reciente de una obra de ingeniería con una fuerte carga simbólica dentro y fuera de la Comunidad.
> 
> El director general de Patrimonio Cultural, Enrique Saiz, y la directora de la Filmoteca de Castilla y León, Maite Conesa, dieron a conocer la primera iniciativa de la Junta para proteger el patrimonio audiovisual de la Comunidad, una parte integrante del patrimonio cultural, como expresión y testimonio único de los acontecimientos y reflejo de la sociedad actual y de la cultura contemporánea.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/Noticia...rca-de-ser-BIC

----------

HUESITO (12-nov-2018),Josito1969 (20-nov-2018),perdiguera (12-nov-2018)

----------

